
How to Hire Better Marketers Using This One Simple Technique - uladzislau
https://blog.drift.com/hire-better-marketers/
======
jeffshek
One thing that's slightly unfair is you disproportionately weed out a lot of
good candidates who don't have the time to fill out the entire screener type
of questions.

However, you do get the "diamonds in the rough" who go the extra mile and do
the research to find the right groups to relate to though.

